

Dolphins swim so fast it hurts - eru
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn13553-dolphins-swim-so-fast-it-hurts.html

======
goodkarma
I knew that cavitation was a concern for submarines, pumps, ships, torpedoes,
etc. It makes perfect sense that it could become an issue for any fast-
swimming aquatic life as well.. but I don't think I ever put two and two
together on that. (I guess I assumed no aquatic life could swim fast enough to
have cavitation concerns)

------
jrockway
Very interesting, but I think you meant to submit this to Reddit, not HN.

~~~
eru
Sorry, could not find an article that provided more insight into details of
cavitation and still has visual appeal.

If you really want to go into the cool technical stuff you should have a look
at <http://caltechbook.library.caltech.edu/1/4/bubble.htm>

